# Delphi mit Virus infiziert



## ronaldh (19. August 2009)

Ich habe gerade auf Heise.de einen Beitrag gelesen, der für alle Delphi-Nutzer wichtig sein könnte.

Ich persönlich arbeite nicht mit Delphi, aber hier gibt es ja eine ganze Menge Delphi-Spezis, vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen Delphi-Entwickler.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. August 2009)

Das scheint recht schnell die Runde zu Machen, mich hats bei der letzten qip-Version erwischt(welche es auch...natürlich "virengeprüft" bei chip.de gab :suspekt: )

Die aktuelle Computer-Bild ist wohl auch betroffen 
http://forum.computerbild.de/computer-bild-heft-cd-dvd/neue-heft-cd-virus-win32-induc_53260.html

Richtig lustig finde ich, dass sogar Trojaner damit infiziert wurden 
http://www.heise.de/security/Banking-Trojaner-mit-Delphi-Virus-infiziert--/news/meldung/143755


----------



## ronaldh (20. August 2009)

In dem Link aus dem Computer-Bild-Forum finde ich bemerkenswert, dass die Freaks dort auf den ersten Seiten fest davon überzeugt waren, dass Kaspersky spinnt...


----------



## ronaldh (22. September 2009)

Der Delphi-Virus ist übrigens laut Heise auch auf dem aktuellen c't-Sonderheft "Hardware" enthalten!


----------

